# Buttercup's Twins



## Pygmys1st (Nov 29, 2013)

So Buttercup is a mixed breed. Boer and LaMancha. I want to get into more of the Meat goats so Boers I have always had a soft spot for. I bout Buttercup and her twin sister. found out the day of Picking them up they were both bred with a Nubian Buck.Anyways so Monday Buttercup had twins.. I am trying to add pictures. See if they work out this time


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww...how cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Pygmys1st (Nov 29, 2013)

A few more pics


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

adorable! congratulations


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

soooo adorable!!!


----------



## Pygmys1st (Nov 29, 2013)

So Buttercups Brown boy is named Cletus.. (Nephew named him after I named his brother Cletus (Cody)) lol So I need a C name for the other Boy.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

calvin? They are cute!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

Clay cuties


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

So cute, and I LOVE the brown guy's ears! 

Caleb

Campbell

Cade


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

If I had a Cletus I would have to name the other Festus, but you asked for C names. LOL
Clarence, Clayton, Calvin, Carpenter, Chris, Cary, Cartwright, Cornelius


----------

